
Git vanity-sha: vanity hex prefixes for your commit SHAs - mattbaker
https://github.com/mattbaker/git-vanity-sha
======
rabidrat
Great idea. It's only a matter of time before Github projects start demanding
that PRs have proof-of-work in the form of vanity hashes. I predict that the
next-generation blockchains will be hosted on Github, and only then will
software development be fully decentralized.

Here's also an efficient and parallel vainhasher in C, which could probably be
wrangled into a similar script to get more digits in less time. It can do 6
hexdigits in under a minute, and 8 hexdigits in a few hours:
[https://github.com/century-
arcade/src/tree/master/tools/vain...](https://github.com/century-
arcade/src/tree/master/tools/vainhash)

~~~
saurik
> I predict that the next-generation blockchains will be hosted on Github, and
> only then will software development be fully decentralized.

How would hosting a blockchain on the servers of a centralized company whose
sole purpose to exist is to be a centralized gateway for what was by all
rights a decentralized lead to a world of software development that is fully
decentralized?! That sounds like the exact opposite of what we need to do :/.

~~~
hobofan
Sarcasm doesn't always work well in text form.

------
ahartmetz
Needs a GPU implementation. The important stuff deserves it :D

Possibly bitcoin ASICs can be used to find really long vanity prefixes.

